# :How to create and use strong Password::



## aQi_g (Jan 14, 2009)

*:How to create and use strong Password::* 

Your passwords are the keys you use to access personal information that you've stored on your computer and in your online accounts.

 If criminals or other malicious users steal this information, they can use your name to open new credit card accounts, apply for a mortgage, or pose as you in online transactions. In many cases you would not notice these attacks until it was too late.

 Fortunately, it is not hard to create strong passwords and keep them well protected. 

*What makes a strong password*

To an attacker, a strong password should appear to be a random string of characters. The following criteria can help your passwords do so:

Make it lengthy. Each character that you add to your password increases the protection that it provides many times over. Your passwords should be 8 or more characters in length; 14 characters or longer is ideal.

Many systems also support use of the space bar in passwords, so you can create a phrase made of many words (a "pass phrase"). A pass phrase is often easier to remember than a simple password, as well as longer and harder to guess. 

*Combine letters, numbers, and symbols.* The greater variety of characters that you have in your password, the harder it is to guess. Other important specifics include:


*The fewer types of characters in your password*, the longer it must be. A 15-character password composed only of random letters and numbers is about 33,000 times stronger than an 8-character password composed of characters from the entire keyboard. If you cannot create a password that contains symbols, you need to make it considerably longer to get the same degree of protection. An ideal password combines both length and different types of symbols.
*Use the entire keyboard, not just the most common characters*. Symbols typed by holding down the "Shift" key and typing a number are very common in passwords. Your password will be much stronger if you choose from all the symbols on the keyboard, including punctuation marks not on the upper row of the keyboard, and any symbols unique to your language.

*Use words and phrases that are easy for you to remember, but difficult for others to guess. *The easiest way to remember your passwords and pass phrases is to write them down. Contrary to popular belief, there is nothing wrong with writing passwords down, but they need to be adequately protected in order to remain secure and effective.

 In general, passwords written on a piece of paper are more difficult to compromise across the Internet than a password manager, Web site, or other software-based storage tool, such as password managers. 

*Create a strong, memorable password in 6 steps*

 Use these steps to develop a strong password:


*Think of a sentence that you can remember*. This will be the basis of your strong password or pass phrase. Use a memorable sentence, such as "My son Aiden is three years old."
*Check if the computer or online system supports the pass phrase directly*. If you can use a pass phrase (with spaces between characters) on your computer or online system, do so.
*If the computer or online system does not support pass phrases, convert it to a password*. Take the first letter of each word of the sentence that you've created to create a new, nonsensical word. Using the example above, you'd get: "msaityo".
*Add complexity by mixing uppercase and lowercase letters and numbers.* It is valuable to use some letter swapping or misspellings as well. For instance, in the pass phrase above, consider misspelling Aiden's name, or substituting the word "three" for the number 3. There are many possible substitutions, and the longer the sentence, the more complex your password can be. Your pass phrase might become "My SoN Ayd3N is 3 yeeRs old." If the computer or online system will not support a pass phrase, use the same technique on the shorter password. This might yield a password like "MsAy3yo".
* Finally, substitute some special characters*. You can use symbols that look like letters, combine words (remove spaces) and other ways to make the password more complex. Using these tricks, we create a pass phrase of "MySoN 8N i$ 3 yeeR$ old" or a password (using the first letter of each word) "M$8ni3y0".
*Test your new password with Password Checker* Password Checker is a non-recording feature on this Web site that helps determine your password's strength as you type.
*Password strategies to avoid*

 Some common methods used to create passwords are easy to guess by criminals. To avoid weak, easy-to-guess passwords:


*Avoid sequences or repeated characters*. "12345678," "222222," "abcdefg," or adjacent letters on your keyboard do not help make secure passwords.
*Avoid using only look-alike substitutions of numbers or symbols*. Criminals and other malicious users who know enough to try and crack your password will not be fooled by common look-alike replacements, such as to replace an 'i' with a '1' or an 'a' with '@' as in "M1cr0$0ft" or "P@ssw0rd". But these substitutions can be effective when combined with other measures, such as length, misspellings, or variations in case, to improve the strength of your password.
*Avoid your login name*. Any part of your name, birthday, social security number, or similar information for your loved ones constitutes a bad password choice. This is one of the first things criminals will try.
*Avoid dictionary words in any language*. Criminals use sophisticated tools that can rapidly guess passwords that are based on words in multiple dictionaries, including words spelled backwards, common misspellings, and substitutions. This includes all sorts of profanity and any word you would not say in front of your children.
*Use more than one password everywhere*. If any one of the computers or online systems using this password is compromised, all of your other information protected by that password should be considered compromised as well. It is critical to use different passwords for different systems.
*Avoid using online storage*. If malicious users find these passwords stored online or on a networked computer, they have access to all your information.


*The "blank password" option*

A blank password (no password at all) on your account is more secure than a weak password such as "1234". Criminals can easily guess a simplistic password, but on computers using Windows XP, an account without a password cannot be accessed remotely by means such as a network or the Internet. (This option is not available for Microsoft Windows 2000, Windows Me, or earlier versions) You can choose to use a blank password on your computer account if these criteria are met:


You only have one computer or you have several computers but you do not need to access information on one computer from another one
The computer is physically secure (you trust everyone who has physical access to the computer)

The use of a blank password is not always a good idea. For example, a laptop computer that you take with you is probably not physically secure, so on those you should have a strong password.


*How to access and change your passwords*

*Online accounts*

Web sites have a variety of policies that govern how you can access your account and change your password. Look for a link (such as "my account") somewhere on the site's home page that goes to a special area of the site that allows password and account management.

*Computer passwords*

The Help files for your computer operating system will usually provide information about how to create, modify, and access password-protected user accounts, as well as how to require password protection upon startup of your computer. You can also try to find this information online at the software manufacturer's Web site.

*Keep your passwords secret*

 Treat your passwords and pass phrases with as much care as the information that they protect.


Don't reveal them to others. Keep your passwords hidden from friends or family members (especially children) who could pass them on to other less trustworthy individuals. Passwords that you need to share with others, such as the password to your online banking account that you might share with your spouse, are the only exceptions.
Protect any recorded passwords. Be careful where you store the passwords that you record or write down. Do not leave these records of your passwords anywhere that you would not leave the information that they protect.
Never provide your password over e-mail or based on an e-mail request. Any e-mail that requests your password or requests that you to go to a Web site to verify your password is almost certainly a fraud. This includes requests from a trusted company or individual. E-mail can be intercepted in transit, and e-mail that requests information might not be from the sender it claims. Internet "phishing" scams use fraudulent e-mail messages to entice you into revealing your user names and passwords, steal your identity, and more. Learn more about phishing scams and how to deal with online fraud.
Change your passwords regularly. This can help keep criminals and other malicious users unaware. The strength of your password will help keep it good for a longer time. A password that is shorter than 8 characters should be considered only good for a week or so, while a password that is 14 characters or longer (and follows the other rules outlined above) can be good for several years.
Do not type passwords on computers that you do not control. Computers such as those in Internet cafés, computer labs, shared systems, kiosk systems, conferences, and airport lounges should be considered unsafe for any personal use other than anonymous Internet browsing. Do not use these computers to check online e-mail, chat rooms, bank balances, business mail, or any other account that requires a user name and password. Criminals can purchase keystroke logging devices for very little money and they take only a few moments to install. These devices let malicious users harvest all the information typed on a computer from across the Internet—your passwords and pass phrases are worth as much as the information that they protect.
*What to do if your password is stolen*

Be sure to monitor all the information you protect with your passwords, such as your monthly financial statements, credit reports, online shopping accounts, and so on. Strong, memorable passwords can help protect you against fraud and identity theft, but there are no guarantees. No matter how strong your password is, if someone breaks into the system that stores it, they will have your password. If you notice any suspicious activity that could indicate that someone has accessed your information, notify authorities as quickly as you can. Get more information on what to do if you think your identity has been stolen or you've been similarly defrauded.


 Don't create a million passwords you can't remember. Instead create 3 or 4 passwords you can use over and over again. Then instead of sacrificing security by keeping passwords written down you can instead write down the site names and reuse the same secure passwords. This edition will focus on creating our second most secure password for use with online banking, stock broking, or any money matters that do not accept our most secure password.


Find a phrase you like and can easily remember. In order to create our secure passwords we will use a phrase instead of a word. Words are easily found by dictionary attacks. For all of our passwords we will reuse the same phrase but just do things a little differently. *For this article and all articles in the series I will be using "the earth was a formless void" as my phrase. For your benefit please find your own phrase rather than using this one.
Choose 8 letters from your phrase. You may wish to select the first 2 letters from each word or perhaps 4 from the first word and 4 from the last. The method you use is not as important as making certain you can recall them AND they would appear random to anyone who could see. For our example we will use "eawafovo".
Now we need to substitute some letters for numbers be it by visual similarities such as o=0, B=8, E=3, L=7, s=5, z=2, g=9,....OR (more preferably) to do so numerically as described in part 1 (a=1,b=2,c=3,...). Our goal is to substitute a minimum of 3 letters with numbers. For our example I have chosen to substitute the e, AN a, and both "o"s. This was to make it make certain we used a more robust combination. My method rendered "3aw1f0v0" ...notice one letter for each WORD was substituted...this makes it easier for me to recall what i did! I suggest you think of methods to help you recall your passwords, too.
Considering you do not limit yourself to ONLY the substituted numbers you are able to utilize 36 potential characters (26 letters + 10 numbers = 36) per each position (8 positions in our 8 character password)....What this means to you is that a brute force attack on your password would have to crack 1 sequence out of a possible 2,821,109,907,456 combinations! That would be quite a bit of work!
Passwords provide the first line of defense against unauthorized access to your computer. The stronger your password, the more protected your computer will be from hackers and malicious software. You should make sure you have strong passwords for all accounts on your computer. If you're using a corporate network, your network administrator might require you to use a strong password.


*What makes a password strong (or weak)?*

*A strong password: *


Is at least eight characters long.
Does not contain your user name, real name, or company name.
Does not contain a complete word.
Is significantly different from previous passwords.

*Contains characters from each of the following four categories:*


*Uppercase letters *: A, B, C
*Lowercase letters* : a, b, c
*Numbers* : 0, 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9
*Symbols found on the keyboard (all keyboard characters not defined as letters or numerals) and spaces *:` ~ ! @ # $ % ^ & * ( ) _ - + = { } [ ] \ | : ; " ' < > , . ? /


A password might meet all the criteria above and still be a weak password. For example, Hello2U! meets all the criteria for a strong password listed above, but is still weak because it contains a complete word. H3ll0 2 U! is a stronger alternative because it replaces some of the letters in the complete word with numbers and also includes spaces.

*Help yourself remember your strong password by following these tips:*


Create an acronym from an easy-to-remember piece of information. For example, pick a phrase that is meaningful to you, such as My son's birthday is 12 December, 2004. Using that phrase as your guide, you might use Msbi12/Dec,4 for your password.
Substitute numbers, symbols, and misspellings for letters or words in an easy-to-remember phrase. For example, My son's birthday is 12 December, 2004 could become Mi$un's Brthd8iz 12124 (it's OK to use spaces in your password).
Relate your password to a favorite hobby or sport. For example, I love to play badminton could become ILuv2PlayB@dm1nt()n.

If you feel you must write down your password in order to remember it, make sure you don't label it as your password, and keep it in a safe place.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Jan 14, 2009)

Gr8 tips. Thanks.


----------



## trigger (Jan 15, 2009)

ok here is the source...


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jan 15, 2009)

*actually a funny thing was...many users keep their user name itself as paasword.coz they are ignorant of privacy..

i disclose one secret:my friend actually hacked around 4-5 desitorrents accounts of n00bs jus by entering their user name as password....some old n00b account jus by knowing their inactivity..i was jus ROFling at his hack...omg

actually username does matter sometime...to prevent hacker from attacking u......*


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jan 15, 2009)

The old wise trick to use a password, i.e entering "password" in the password field...which my friends did often some years back, now they all use sentences like "I'm kooel", "Ge3k is freek" like this which is common but very difficult to hack coz due to the presence of uppercase and numeric letters.


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 15, 2009)

No matter how strong your passwords are, there is ALWAYS one person(other than you) who can steal your password easily without even a guess! Its basically unethical, but ethics are so easily and secretively violated these days that any person who relies on ethics is a fool of first order.

I am more worried about stupid programmers who don't know about handling sensitive information rather than uber super-programmers who are busy cracking md5 hashes!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 16, 2009)

gr8 tips..thanks


----------



## gforce23 (Jan 16, 2009)

Yaawwwnnnn... use THIS to generate a military grade, fool proof password. The admin at the company I used to work at back home in the U.S. used passwords from this web site.


----------



## mrintech (Jan 16, 2009)

*mrintech.com/check-the-strength-of-your-password-online


----------



## Coool (Jan 24, 2009)

^^ even my pass also my mobile no. Time to change


----------



## topgear (Jan 26, 2009)

Here's a site which will check the strength of your password :
*www.securitystats.com/tools/password.php


----------



## way2jatin (May 4, 2010)

these are good tips


----------



## celldweller1591 (May 5, 2010)

i use password sentinel setup to help me with creating passwords !


----------



## ramprasad (May 7, 2010)

nice tips


----------

